# My Collection 6 months and counting(Pic Heavy)



## MDgyrl4life (May 8, 2006)

I started my MAC addiction in November. And here is what i've accumulated. Pics are huge..sorry.

Where it all lives:





Brushes...only 4 MAC:




Face and Cheek Stuff: 





Eyeshadows:





Shadesticks, Paints, Fluidlines, Liners, and Mizani shadows:





Pigments and Glitters:





Lipsticks, Lipglasses, etc.





Other stuff...my MAC Brushes, some Benefit stuff, Avon, VS





Thats all...MORE TO COME


----------



## vircore (May 9, 2006)

you have a great collection!!!! 

pigments and eye shadows are wondefurl!!


----------



## TrusyMyEyes (May 9, 2006)

6 months..wow if this were any other addiction...you might be dead..considering how fast you are going and how much you are doing...lol


----------



## user3 (May 12, 2006)

Fabulous brush collection!


----------



## allan_willb (May 15, 2006)

Great collection!Are those real mac glitter samples?Or is it another brand?If it is mac who did you get it from?And don't be sorry about the big pics, I love BIG PICS!!!


----------



## Luxurious (May 25, 2006)

very nice.


----------



## Indigowaters (Jul 28, 2006)

Wow! I can't wait to build up my collection like that.


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Jul 30, 2006)

oh man thats greatttt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 AMAZING pigments and glitters :notworthy:


----------



## slvrlips (Jul 30, 2006)

great collections


----------



## Luxurious (Jul 30, 2006)

awesome for 6months


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Aug 27, 2006)

Wow, nice.


----------

